# Current band tieing jig



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Compact and effective. Less than 3 dollars on eBay.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool Raven, show a couple pics on how that works, I love the smaller size!!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

You got it too! Oh it's the perfect jig by far! DSIL, I'll try and make a video of how I use mine!


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

I should be getting mine tomorrow. Can't wait. Getting closer to ring my own. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is how I use it  Works the same with flats too.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is sweet and simple!


----------



## gunslingster (Sep 23, 2019)

I just love simplicity.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks awesome


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> Here is how I use it  Works the same with flats too.


Cool !! Do you have small tubing on your foreceps/hemostats??


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is how I use it  Works the same with flats too.
> ...


Yes sir I do, keeps from chaffing the bands / tubes


----------

